# Chapman vs. Nyu vs. Lmu



## wing2871x (Apr 8, 2007)

I got accepted to these three screenwriting programs. I know there is already a similar thread regarding USC, but I called them and they said at the cinema writing divsion their decision would not have mattered because the regular school did not admit me first... I'm guessing this was grade related. So I've heard alot of great things about Loyola as a whole... its very small, personalized, tight community, great area... but I know the film program is probably lacking compared to Chapman and NYU. Could anyone compare these three for me, including information about movie screenings to the school, social life, % of classes dedicated to major, difficulty level of courses in and out of major, etc.? I'm hoping to make a a decision by next weekend. Also, if a friend of mine is an early decision admit for NYU and I am a regular decision, if we request eachother and the same housing does that decrease his chances of getting preferred housing or increase mine (or should we aim for an exploratory floor... I've heard THN has one for big screen film). Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 8, 2007)

What's your financial situation? It matters for NYU.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll cover NYU for you.

It rocks, but you probably guessed that. In more detail, answering your specific questions:

Advance movie screenings are common and very good. Advances screenings usually have the director present, and have included The Fountain, Stranger than Fiction, World Trade Center, Disturbia, Brokeback Mountain, Brick, Hot Fuzz, Blackbook, Apocalypto (Mel wasn't here), The 300, Borat, among many others.

Every semester you take 4-5 classes, and usually one of them is a gen ed, or non-major class.

Classes aren't too difficult if you're serious and do what's required. If you don't, you'll fall behind very quickly. It's easy to get a good grade for your film-related classes, but to make a good project is a different story, and requires a lot of dedication.

Social life is whatever you want it to be, but definitely leans heavily toward the intellectual, artistic predilections. Even if you go out drinking, you'll be hanging out with a bunch of Tisch students talking about Martin Scorsese. For the most part, people are smart, independent, well-educated, and very cool.

The housing process is a mystery. I personally believe they use radioactive isotopes to trace the applications, and then drop them into the NYC sewer system to see which dorms they go toward. Def. list each other if you want to live together, and def. list 3N as your preferred dorm. No one can predict what will happen anyway.

Good luck.


----------



## wing2871x (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. Financial situation is more or less under control. Anyone know anything about LMU? That's the cloest to where I live, just wondering if it can even compete. I think I'll probably end up at NYU either way... gonna go tour Chapman Wednesday, sit in on some classes...


----------

